# Recommend a propane camp stove for PRESSURE canning?



## CJ

I need an outdoor propane stove to do my canning on.  I have 2 AA pressure canners, the 15.5 quart and the 921, and I think I'm going to add another 921.

I have a glass top stove and it does okay with the smaller one, but I can't use the 921 on it, so I'm going to buy a 3 burner camp stove and can outside.

I'm looking at the Camp Chef stoves, but they have a very high BTU output and say NOT to pressure can on them, only WB canners. They have adjustable flames right? Will these not go low enough heat to safely pressure can on?

Recommendations needed please! I do want a triple burner... so I can run two canners at a time and use the third to keep hot water in.


----------



## Lucy

I don't know about brands, but I do know a pressure canner should not be used with more than 15,000 BTU's.


----------



## CJ

Yes, my understanding was 12k btu's, but I hear of so many people canning with these. I sure don't want to try anything stupid! I was looking specifically at this model:
http://www.campchef.com/expedition-3x-triple-burner-stove.html

I called Camp Chef, and they told me the same thing.


----------



## kkbinco

Would this work? For the price you could pick up a few.
http://www.harborfreight.com/dual-burner-propane-stove-35559.html


----------



## Lucy

One thing I see that is not also recommended is that you need to be able to adjust the flame away from the stove itself, on a longer hose, not just at the stove itself.
This may just be the thing :
http://www.ehcan.com/CampCookStoves.html

If you can find a safe, sturdy work surface to put it on.


----------



## CJ

Hmmm, not sure Lucy. Would something like that be able to support the weight of a loaded canner?


----------



## Lucy

It says it will, but I figured you could at least have a starting point to look at them. I would email them and see what you can find out. I can't tell exactly how big in diameter it is.


----------



## marinemomtatt

I've been using my Camp Chef for pressure canning...three years now. Of course I don't run it full bore, just medium low.
No issues.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I have a camp chef 2 burner. I love WB canning on it. I have had nothing but headaches trying to pressure can on it. If I turn to heat down enough the wind blows it out. If I turn it up just a bit more the jars burst (lost 7 qts of peaches...I was a bit miffed). I may try again this year, but only if I I can find a space that is totally breeze free...not too likely around here.


----------



## Just Cliff

I use two different burners for outside. 
one is the turkey fryer type with an adjustable regulator and a separate needle valve for getting that flame just right
second is a two burner deal with adjustable regulator and separate ball valves per burner.
I like them for the height (ease of loading and unloading) and a great deal of flame adjustment. 
The more space between your burner and the bottom of your canner. The easier it is to get your heat right and keep it when you have a high output burner.


----------



## marinemomtatt

The space between the burner and canner bottom is what I like about my Camp Chef, which is used in my enclosed back porch.

Ohio Dreamer...the first year I had the Camp Chef we canned Peaches out in the yard, to keep the wind off the stove we surrounded it with plywood...worked great! The Yellow Jackets were a bit of a pain though...~lol~...


----------



## CJ

I went ahead and ordered the 3 burner camp chef, it should arrive today.


----------



## Badger

I use a Camp Chef two burner for waterbathing and keeping hot water. I use a Turkey fryer that I replaced the high pressure burner with a low pressure burner ( $7.00 Academy Sports) and adjust the flame with an adjustable regulator at the tank. Works great. I use one of the Big All American canners - forgot the number.


----------



## jamala

My parents got me a "commerical char-broil" brand propane burner to can on outside. It looks just like a regular gas eye like inside only heavy duty and BIG. It is in a stainless steel casing box, stands about waist high to me (I am 5' 5''). You can adjust the flame with a knob just like on a regular cooktop. They got it at lowes for around $100 a few years back.


----------



## Txsteader

Just Cliff said:


> I use two different burners for outside.
> one is the turkey fryer type with an adjustable regulator and a separate needle valve for getting that flame just right
> .


Are you referring to a fryer stand similar to this? It's what I was thinking of using for outdoor canning. BUT....I'm glad I read this thread because I didn't know about the high BTU output warning in regards to canning.


----------



## Just Cliff

This similar to the one I have. I did put an extra valve in it though to fine tune the flame.
Like this

http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Brass-Control-Valve/dp/B0016IZZZU/ref=pd_sim_ol_15


----------



## Txsteader

Just Cliff said:


> This similar to the one I have. I did put an extra valve in it though to fine tune the flame.
> Like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-Brass-Control-Valve/dp/B0016IZZZU/ref=pd_sim_ol_15


Thanks. Gonna show this to my DH so I can set up before canning season kicks in again.


----------



## mistiemama

CJ said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 3 burner camp chef, it should arrive today.


I know this post is nearly a decade old but I'm looking into canning and need to find a camp stove for it due to having a glasstop in the house. How did that stove work for you? Can you give me the exact model? Thanks so much for taking the time.


----------



## muleskinner2

My canning stove is one I salvaged from an old camper. Three burner propane, with a small oven. It is made to set in a counter top, so I build a box around it. It will set on a table, or on the ground if necessary. I have hauled it on a pack hose, and used it in hunting camp.


----------



## weaselfire

I can on a glass top with no issues.

Jeff


----------

